# My Coop Disappeared. :|



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My snow blower stopped working about 1AM last night. I woke up to this sight out my back door. That bump in the distance is our coop. SIGH.










After getting the blower back up and running... it is still snowing.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my! That is snow storm status there. Wow! Where's all the chickens? Y'all ok?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

That was us last year, hardly any snow thus year and what we get has melted. Make to best of it, it will be a great memory.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

At least it is fluffy and light. Last year we got three feet dumped on us in another freak storm _the day before Halloween_. It was also extremely poorly predicted , wet, and heavy! I am so glad I did not have the coop then!!

My girls are not amused. When I finally managed to get to their coop they were VERY vocal about how displeased they were with the snow. It had actually completely covered their door to the run. I had to shovel it all out. My efforts were rewarded by more grumpy squawking relaying the message, "Are you KIDDING me? You just fed me inside. I'm not going out there!"

Here's their door from the inside looking out, obviously.










Our run sustained damage from previous storms and will need to be rebuilt in the Spring. Otherwise this is when I first opened it up to shovel.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow thats a lot of snow.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken, same here! After climbing up the hill to the coop, falling numerous times because the snow was up to my thighs ! I came inside to find my chickens also upset. The other day no snow at all, today snowed in!









Even the ducks weren't happy! They could hardly walk!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow.... my kids would love to see that much snow. We haven't had any here the last few years.


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

I would not want to see all that snow. I will keep my East Tennessee weather.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

LoL *kaufranc*. I love the ducks swimming in the snow. At least they gave it a shot. I probably won't be able to get my girls outside again until I feed them tomorrow morning. They're total chicken ****s. No pun intended. OK, maybe a little intended.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

GrumpyMan said:


> I would not want to see all that snow. I will keep my East Tennessee weather.


I'm with ya on that. I'll keep the NW Alabama (Roll Tide) weather!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> WeeLittleChicken, same here! After climbing up the hill to the coop, falling numerous times because the snow was up to my thighs ! I came inside to find my chickens also upset. The other day no snow at all, today snowed in!
> 
> Even the ducks weren't happy! They could hardly walk!


Haha, awesome photo!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Whoa, I'm from southern California and never ever ever ever get snow. It's so beautiful! 
We have many freezing nights but no snow. We Are always saying, maybe it will snow, but it just freezes!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the pics!! Thought here in New york we got alot. (7-8 inches) What state do you live in? Its a beautiful sunny day here today and suppose to be in the 40's tomorrow! One day closer to Spring! Jen


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

We're in Southern NH. I didn't catch the final inch count but it was around three feet of snow. Crazy stuff. The state of MA sent everyone home and made it illegal for anyone to drive who wasn't a plow, utility worker, or law enforcement during the storm. The good news is our power didn't go out. We were expecting that. I had even filled the bathtub with water so I'd have it to water animals, flush the toilet, etc.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> We're in Southern NH. I didn't catch the final inch count but it was around three feet of snow. Crazy stuff. The state of MA sent everyone home and made it illegal for anyone to drive who wasn't a plow, utility worker, or law enforcement during the storm. The good news is our power didn't go out. We were expecting that. I had even filled the bathtub with water so I'd have it to water animals, flush the toilet, etc.


Snow hogs!  We have a couple feet here on the level. We "used" to get snow and snow storms like you just had all the time. Made you think Spring would never arrive. Now we just get more well below zero temps and not much snow to insulate with.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

I knew there was a reason we live in Florida.


----------

